# i was mauled tonight.



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

by the garage children. the woman who is buying cary wanted pictures to see how he was ect.. so i made the mistake of entering the lair of the children


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww  It's with love that they maul you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe -- thats such a great feeling though


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

their love hurts.. those tiny hooves all over my body at breakneck speedss lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

You just have to love bottle babies! 
I currently have two- in my house! Is that insanity or what? One is leaving this morning and I told the other he is getting kicked down to the barn, once they start using the furniture as a jungle gym, its ALL over. LOL


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

They are so cute! I'd rather be mauled by the smaller goats than the big brat Saanen kids in the oldest kid pen that we have. Take a bucket in there and they just about knock me down-then they are still a pill to get on the bucket.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

SDK said:


> their love hurts.. those tiny hooves all over my body at breakneck speedss lol


<lol> You can say that again! OUCH!#&! OUCH!#!% [email protected]#!

Your babies are cute as buttons. 

Deb Mc

P.S. I have a pen that looks just like the one pictured that I use as a breeding pen for my Sizzle Showgirl chickens.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, yes, I can see the viciousness in those beading little eyes! LOL!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I meant BEADY


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...to cute... :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol i prefer the lamancha kids, thing one and thing two are the closest thing to real lamancha kids that i have this year, so i give thems munchie love.. next year i will be in heaven  2or 3 litters of munchies, anad out of the buck of awesomeness

(which BTW ******* acres, he's a half sibling to your doe kadisha )

I have 4 bottle kids, the buckling goes to his new home on the 14th, firday goes with amanda, and amanda is bringing me one lol


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Awwea......that's cool Kadisha's little brother;-). She has two others here that were born this year as well. Yeah I just found out her mother recently passed away so unfortunately she'll have no more full sisters. Of course she wouldn't have anyways unless it was from A.I. since the gal I got Kadisha from no longer had her mother.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

same daddy  i didnt notice till last night when i was bored.. i was like.. hey.. neato!


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

VERY VERY Cute!!!


----------

